# Canyon Grail SL - Steuersatz hat Spiel. Wie einstellen?



## Timo_83 (5. Mai 2020)

Hi zusammen,

musste heute etwas heftiger bremsen. Seitdem ruckelt mein Steuersatz / Vorbau.

In welcher Reihenfolge muss man die Schrauben lösen und wieder fest ziehen?

Wofür ist die kleine Schraube in dem Spacer unter dem eigentlichen Vorbau (direkt) über dem Rahmen?

im Handbuch finde ich nichts und die Erklärvideos von Canyon helfen leider auch nicht wirklich.

danke für eure Hilfe.


----------



## aufgehts (5. Mai 2020)

Auf Youtube gibt's jede Menge Videos zu Auswahl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timo_83 (5. Mai 2020)

Hast du einen Link? Habe weder bei Canyon Grail Headset / Steuersatz / CP07 einstellen einen brauchbaren Treffer.


----------



## Timo_83 (7. Mai 2020)

Falls es jemanden interessiert, ich habe das heute mal alles auseinander genommen.
(Ja, das Rad ist schmutzig)

Der untere Ring mit der kleinen Schraube spannt sich um den Gabelschaft und führt die Spacer darüber. 

Keine riesige Erkenntnis, aber ich wollte es wissen, bevor ich den Steuersatz nachziehe.
Daher auch die Frage hier. Verstehe gerne Sachen  

Habe dann über die Schraube den Steuersatz wieder gespannt. Wackelt jetzt wieder nichts mehr.


----------



## Claymore90 (13. Juni 2020)

Hatte das Problem die Tage auch. Bei meinem musste ich allerdings den Ring recht kräftig bis ganz nach unten schieben, dann war alles wieder gut. Dein Post hat mich aber gleich auf die richtige Spur geführt!


----------



## Rowingtom (20. Juli 2020)

Ich habe das gleiche Problem. In welcher Reihenfolge löse und ziehe ich welche Schrauben an. Hab schon alles versucht. Muss ich den untersten Ring lösen um das Problem zu lösen? Außerdem ist die kleine Madenschraube bereits ausgenudelt. Bekomme ich nicht mehr los. Gibt es hierfür auch eine Lösung?


----------



## Jojo2019 (15. Februar 2021)

hallo zusammen 
stehe gerade vor dem gleichen problem. lagerspiel und die kleine madenschraube vernudelt... ?!? 
hilfe hilfe


----------



## filiale (15. Februar 2021)

Kauft Euch doch mal bitte 1. ordentliches Werkzeug und 2. versucht erst die Logik des Aufbaus zu verstehen bevor ihr Hand anlegt.
Wenn die Madenschraube ausgenudelt ist hilft nur ausbohren, oder ein Linksausdreher oder mit anderem Werkzeug (Schlitz/Torx) und kräfigen Drücken versuchen diese zu lösen. Auch minimal WD40 könnte helfen die Schraube leichter drehen zu lassen. Aber bitte danach den Gabelschaft nach unten rausziehen ! und vom WD40 Rest befreien. Schmierstoff hat an dieser Stelle nämlich nix verloren.
Eine lange Madenschraube bekommt man in Schraubernshops.


----------



## Jojo2019 (15. Februar 2021)

filiale schrieb:


> Kauft Euch doch mal bitte 1. ordentliches Werkzeug und 2. versucht erst die Logik des Aufbaus zu verstehen bevor ihr Hand anlegt.
> Wenn die Madenschraube ausgenudelt ist hilft nur ausbohren, oder ein Linksausdreher oder mit anderem Werkzeug (Schlitz/Torx) und kräfigen Drücken versuchen diese zu lösen. Auch minimal WD40 könnte helfen die Schraube leichter drehen zu lassen. Aber bitte danach den Gabelschaft nach unten rausziehen ! und vom WD40 Rest befreien. Schmierstoff hat an dieser Stelle nämlich nix verloren.
> Eine lange Madenschraube bekommt man in Schraubernshops.


dankeschön 
ja, gutes werkzeug ist ein muss. und für mich war das was ich bislang gelesen habe total unlogisch.
und - ich hab das radl seit 4 wochen und jetzt bereits lagerspiel sowie madenschraube versaut, obwohl ich das ding lediglich beim erhalt zusammengeschraubt habe (ohne gewalt). bin daher ziemlich irritiert. 
und wenn ich das richtig bzw. logisch sehe, muss die zentrale schraube im schaft angezogen werden. is aber in den beschreibungen nicht erwähnt... oder ich habe tomaten aufn augen...


----------



## Pinscher (31. März 2021)

Habe exakt das gleiche Problem hier: Spiel im Steurersatz und Madenschraube versaut.


----------



## Jojo2019 (15. April 2021)

Hier wieder ich... Habe kulanterweise von Canyon gratis Ersatz für das vernudelte Teil erhalten. Habe das alte Teil dann auch wegbekommen und das neue schön vorsichtig installiert. Nachdem ich dann alles der Reihe nach und mit den entsprechenden Drehmomenten angezogen habe ist das Ergebnis leider besch... es wackelt nämlich immer noch 
Bin kommende Woche mal bei einem Profi - mal schauen was dann rauskommt.
CU


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jojo2019 (28. Mai 2021)

so - muss eingestehen: ich war eindeutig zu dämlich!!!
ich war beim profi und siehe da - es funzt. wenn man die richtige reihenfolge und die richtigen drehmomente beachtet...
alles wieder im lot und ich bin soo happy


----------



## Danken (30. Mai 2021)

Jojo2019 schrieb:


> so - muss eingestehen: ich war eindeutig zu dämlich!!!
> ich war beim profi und siehe da - es funzt. wenn man die richtige reihenfolge und die richtigen drehmomente beachtet...
> alles wieder im lot und ich bin soo happy


Interessant wäre nur die entsprechende richtige Reihenfolge. Stehe mit genauso da und drehe mich im Kreis. Antwort wäre klasse. Danke.


----------



## Jojo2019 (31. Mai 2021)

hello, gerne. ich hoffe ich kann es verständlich ausdrücken.
a) transitionplate b) schraube im deckel oben c) klemmschrauben des vorbaus


----------



## Jojo2019 (31. Mai 2021)

ggfs


			https://www.canyon.com/on/demandware.static/-/Library-Sites-canyon-shared/de/dwa0d23c51/documents/customerservice/Road/Canyon_Road_QSG.pdf


----------



## Danken (6. Juni 2021)

Danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe es hin bekommen und nun ist Ruhe.


----------



## Los_Moertos (8. Juni 2021)

Jojo2019 schrieb:


> hello, gerne. ich hoffe ich kann es verständlich ausdrücken.
> a) transitionplate b) schraube im deckel oben c) klemmschrauben des vorbaus


Hallo Jojo2019,
bei mir wackelt leider der ganze Vorbau/Lenker wie wild, aber ich bin bisher trotz der Hinweise nicht weitergekommen.
Kannst du bitte für ganz Begriffsstutzige es nochmal erklären?
Ich bin bisher wie folgt vorgegangen (Grail CF): 
Schraube im Deckel oben lösen, 
2 Klemmschrauben des Vorbaus lösen
Transitionsplate "einstellen" ->Platte ganz unten mit Mini Schraube? 
2 Klemmschrauben wieder anziehen und anschließend die 
Schraube im Deckel festziehen.

Vielen Dank vorab & Viele Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arnohakk (9. Juni 2021)

Ich glaube, die Reihenfolge ist nicht richtig: Ich löse erst die Klemmschrauben, dann die Schraube im Deckel oben. Letztere "zieht" ja die Gabel noch einmal stramm und die Klemmschrauben sollen das dann schön fixieren.


----------



## Jojo2019 (9. Juni 2021)

Hello, ja, korrekt. Wenn das Lager zu locker ist zieht die obere Klemmschraube dieses fest, hierzu muessen die Klemmschrauben offen sein.


----------



## filiale (9. Juni 2021)

Los_Moertos schrieb:


> Hallo Jojo2019,
> bei mir wackelt leider der ganze Vorbau/Lenker wie wild, aber ich bin bisher trotz der Hinweise nicht weitergekommen.
> Kannst du bitte für ganz Begriffsstutzige es nochmal erklären?
> Ich bin bisher wie folgt vorgegangen (Grail CF):
> ...



die letzten beiden Punkte müssen getauscht werden


----------



## Los_Moertos (10. Juni 2021)

@filiale, @arnohakk, @Jojo2019 - Vielen, vielen Dank für eure schnelle Antwort - klasse! Dann muss ich nochmal mein Glück probieren. Irgendwie scheitert es aktuell glaube ich bei mir schon an der Transitionsplatte...ich bekomme die nicht so richtig angezogen.
Abgesehen davon - weiß jemand die ungefähre Nm für die Schraube im Deckel? 
Für die Klemmschrauben sind ja die NM angegeben (4 bzw. 7), für die Schraube im Deckel konnte ich keine Angabe finden


----------



## filiale (11. Juni 2021)

Los_Moertos schrieb:


> weiß jemand die ungefähre Nm für die Schraube im Deckel?



Keine NM für die Ahead Kappe !!! Die wird so leicht/fest angezogen bis kein Lagerspiel mehr vorhanden ist. Das kann man mit dem Finger am Übergang Steuerrohr/Gabel am Schlitz spüren bzw. wenn man mit gezogener Bremse leicht vor und zurück drückt. Daher gibt es keine NM Angabe.


----------



## Danken (11. Juni 2021)

Also ich will meine Erfahrung bzw. mal für Aufklärung sorgen.
Erstmal die obere Schraube der Abdeckung komplett raus, dann die Klemmschrauben des Lenkers lose machen und den Lenker abnehmen. Dazu eine Halteingo 😉 Spacer abnehmen dann die kleine madenschraube an Klemmigo mit einem 2er Imbus lösen. Jetzt ist erstmal die Ausgangslage hergestellt.
Nun prüfen ob die Gabel richtig sitzt und die Dichtung sauber drin ist. Dann den Klemmingo wieder drauf, Gabel von unten nach oben drücken und den Lenker rauf aber nichts fest machen. Nun die Abdeckung drauf und mit 2NM anziehen, dadurch wird der Lenker nach unten gedrückt und fixiert. Nicht mehr wie 2 NM ja es dauert bis diese erreicht werden und zwar erst wenn alles zusammen geschoben ist. Danach die Madenschraube mit 1 NM festziehen, dazu sollte das Rad und der Lenker bereits ausgerichtet sein.
Jetzt erst die Klemmschrauben des Lenkers ins folgender Reihenfolge anziehen.
Erst die untere mit 4NM dann die obere mit 4NM, dann die untere mit 7 NM dann die obere mit 7NM. Nun sollte alles fest sein und kein Spiel ist mehr vorhanden.
Notfall noch ein Link von Canyon mit der Bildlichen Beschreibungen.





						Grail | Quick Start Guide
					

Canyon Grail Assembly & Unboxing ⏩ Video Tutorial ✅ online info and help centre✅




					www.canyon.com
				




viel Erfolg.


----------



## arnohakk (12. Juni 2021)

Danken schrieb:


> Also ich will meine Erfahrung bzw. mal für Aufklärung sorgen.
> Erstmal die obere Schraube der Abdeckung komplett raus, dann die Klemmschrauben des Lenkers lose machen und den Lenker abnehmen.


Gut, dass du hier für Auklärung sorgst, dass du es falsch machst  In dem von dir verlinkten Video sieht man, dass man erst die Klemmschrauben lösen sollte, wenn man den Lenker wieder lockern möchte....


----------



## filiale (12. Juni 2021)

arnohakk schrieb:


> Gut, dass du hier für Auklärung sorgst, dass du es falsch machst  In dem von dir verlinkten Video sieht man, dass man erst die Klemmschrauben lösen sollte, wenn man den Lenker wieder lockern möchte....



Beim lösen ist die Reihenfolge völlig egal. Daher hat er Recht.


----------



## Danken (12. Juni 2021)

arnohakk schrieb:


> Gut, dass du hier für Auklärung sorgst, dass du es falsch machst  In dem von dir verlinkten Video sieht man, dass man erst die Klemmschrauben lösen sollte, wenn man den Lenker wieder lockern möchte....


Mache es besser, statt nur zu meckern oder besser Halbwissen zu verbreiten. Die Reihenfolge ist Wurst in dem Fall. Dann schau dir bitte die Bildliche Darstellung auch mal an und versuche diese zu verstehen. Mit dem bla Kreks von dir, wundert es mich nicht warum andere sich nicht äußern wenn sie die Lösung haben oder versuchen zu helfen.
Beste Grüße


----------



## arnohakk (15. Juni 2021)

Danken schrieb:


> Mache es besser, statt nur zu meckern oder besser Halbwissen zu verbreiten


Sorry, ich habe dich falsch verstanden. Durch das "Aufklärung" habe ich das so verstanden, dass du meintest, die drei Leute vor dir hätten bei der Reihenfolge Mist erzählt (einer davon war ich). Beim Lösen ist egal, beim Festmachen aber die andere Reihenfolge. Alles gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Los_Moertos (15. Juni 2021)

Vielen Dank nochmal an alle für eure Hilfe und die super genaue Beschreibung und auch für den Link mit der Anleitung. Warum auch immer, habe ich ihn selber nicht gefunden.
Leider habe ich es nicht geschafft das Problem zu lösen....2 linke Hände lassen Grüßen.
Ich habe dank den Links nochmal in das Handbuch geschaut. In dem Handbuch wird erwähnt, dass alle Spacer verbaut werden müssen aber auch noch zusätzliche "Sonderspacer" inkludiert sind. (Canyon_Road_QSG.pdf - Seite 21). Ich habe jetzt noch mal nachgeschaut - aktuell habe ich 2 Spacer verbaut und 2 "Ringe" sind noch übrig (siehe Foto). Jetzt bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dass die Sonderspacer sind oder ob ich die auch noch vorbauen müsste, wobei dann der Vorbau nicht mehr bündig wäre.... hmm... 
Wieviel Spacer habt ihr verbaut?


----------



## arnohakk (15. Juni 2021)

Ich meine, dass diese weiteren Spacer dafür sind, falls du das Cockpit tiefer setzen möchtest. Dann kommen diese Spacer über den Cockpitschaft, es geht glaube ich ein (Nicht-Sonderspacer) unten und ein Sonderspacer oben. Dann haste aber die von dir beschriebene Nichtbündigkeit. Ausprobiert habe ich das noch nicht, aber werde es wohl mal machen.


----------



## Los_Moertos (15. Juni 2021)

arnohakk schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass diese weiteren Spacer dafür sind, falls du das Cockpit tiefer setzen möchtest. Dann kommen diese Spacer über den Cockpitschaft, es geht glaube ich ein (Nicht-Sonderspacer) unten und ein Sonderspacer oben. Dann haste aber die von dir beschriebene Nichtbündigkeit. Ausprobiert habe ich das noch nicht, aber werde es wohl mal machen.


Vielen Dank für deine schnelle Rückmeldung und Einschätzung. Ich habe es mir nochmal angeschaut. Die 2 Spacer die ich aktuell verbaut habe haben eine andere Form/Krümmung wie die fotografierten Spacer. Die Spacer "Ringe" sind so geformt dass Sie oberhalb vom "Vorbau/Lenker" verbaut werden können und die anderen passen unter dem Lenker. Man könnte somit z.B. einen dicken Spacer unten rausnehmen und einen Dicken spare über dem Lenker platzieren. Dann wäre es insgesamt bündig, der Lenker wäre dann jedoch in einer tieferen Position. Insgesamt hat es aber leider keine Änderung/Besserung auf mein Problem. Ich werde jetzt einfach mal zu ner Werksatt gehen, bevor ich da selber noch mehr falsch mache ;-)


----------

